# Older cat terrified of Kitten



## RozzieRoo (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi

Hoping someone here has had a similar problem as I cant seem to find much about it on the wider web.  Sorry for the long post - wanted to give as much info as possible..

I recently lost Mort my 17 yr old cat that I had had from a kitten - he was an exceptionally personable and gentle cat and had been living quietly with our other cat Fraidy whom we got from the RSPCA 5 years ago. Their introduction was tense but after 3 weeks although never the best of friends they rubbed along ok and would eat together, share sunshine on the patio and sleep on the same bed etc. Fraidy would occasionally chase Mort down the stairs and he would just scarper until she was out of the way - there was no real aggression or fighting just the occasional short chase. She also chased cats out of our garden if they trespassed but never really got into fights as such.
All the advice about getting another cat seemed to point to getting a kitten as it would not pose too much of a threat to the existing cat and as she showed no signs of missing our other cat we got a male kitten 3 weeks after Mort was put down.
And here we are 3 weeks later - exhausted , frazzled and wondering if we did the right thing..
She is abjectly terrified of the little guy which given her previous track record of chasing we were not expecting....
*Week One*: We put him in the our music room - a room Fraidy has never really been in. We let her sniff under the door and kept him in the room to settle in.( he goes back in there every night and is very happy and settled). After a couple of days I brought his blankets out and Fraidy sniffed them but showed no real interest. We also sprayed Feliway on the upstairs landing near his door.
*Week Two*: We bought a large cat playpen and put it in the downstairs lounge , put Pixel in it to play and brought Fraidy downstairs , she hissed, growled and ran away....( repeat this daily ad nauseum) Feliway diffuser was on the whole time. Pixel is relaxed and happy and really not bothered by the 'swearing' he gets before Fraidy runs off.
We also bought a large sheet of perspex that now barricades the music room and the spare bedroom. We thought if she could see him through this she might be able to watch him without feeling threatened - no good - she hisses and growls as she runs past at high speed.
*Week Three*: Still no progress...and also...Disaster! - Pixel gets out of the playpen and trots towards Fraidy as shes coming downstairs - he wasn't aggressive and actually mewed with delight to see her. Fraidy goes nuts and tries to jump through a closed window.

You get the picture....I feel we are no further forward , if not actually making a backwards step. The kitten is relaxed and happy but needs to be able to access the whole house. Fraidy the Cat is staying in 1 room (even though the kitten hasn't got free reign of the house) and wont even show any curiosity towards the kitten. If she hears him meow from upstairs she growls and hisses and although usually a cat that prefers indoors she would not come in yesterday despite it tipping down. I eventually got her in 4 hours later soaked to the skin.
Currently the catflap is locked as I cant risk her disappearing again. Pixel is confined to two rooms and myself and my husband are exhausted! I cant help feeling we have made a big mistake and as much as it would break my heart to do so we have wondered if we should take Pixel back to the CPL....

Has anyone got any advice or even just similar tales -most of the advice out there seems to be about kittens being scared not the larger cat!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum 

I introduced a male kitten to an older female cat (though she was only 14 months old) and it was definately Molly that showed signs of being scared. She was the one that ran away whenever Manny approached her  Even now, 7 months later, Molly is the one that still shows signs of Manny being a pain in the backside!

The only thing I can say is, it's still very early day's ..... 3 week's really isn't that long 

You sound like you are doing everything to help the situation, very slow introductions and the use of Feliway.

Have you tried feeding them together? 

Unfortunately there is no guarantee they will ever get on, but personally I would give it much longer before contemplating sending the little one back


----------



## McSquirtle (Jan 13, 2012)

I introduced a female kitten to my two resident 2yr old males. One accepted her after a week or so but the other is still frightened of her almost 9months on! I have come to accept that they will never get along and just about coexist. He hisses/growls/swipes at her if shes too close and shows fear as he runs past or tries to sneak around - she respects his boundaries but they will never get close.
It is still early days so keep trying and make sure Fraidy doesn't feel too trapped. We had around a week of Oscar pretty much living outdoors but now he comes in and sleeps upstairs and can relax. She needs to accept the new arrival in her own time and way.


----------



## RozzieRoo (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks McSquirtle and Jenny for the prompt replies 

I really dont want to give up on little Pixel - hes a real adorable character (see my avatar pic ) but I always want to do whats best for the kitties. However I am not beaten yet - just typing out my post was rather theraputic.
Will keep you updated on WW3 in Sussex


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

A few things you could try.
Keep her in and don't let her out. That way she will have to get use to him.
You could try stroking kitten and then stroking her so this will get his scent onto her.

You could keep him in his pen and just pop her in the same room for a few hours while you are in there. Maybe watch the telly and pretend to ignore them.

She is just not happy with the situation but in time she will get use to him.

If you let her out then I think it will be harder to introduce them. She will do like she did before not come in.

The other thing you could try is every evening when you put them together. Start playing with them. The kitten will be straight in. Then get some Dreamies cat treats and try feeding them the treats.


----------

